# What to do with dryer motors?



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

B-I-L pulled two dryer motors for me knowing my proclivity for making stuff.

Any ideas what to do with them?

How to slow them - dimmer switch?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure about the motors themselves, but I do know that electric dryers run on 220V AC. Have you tried running the motors at 120V? If so, how's the torque on those things?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I haven't looked into the dryers, but I believe the motors are 110 volt. The heating element is 240 v., and there should be a timer inside. I purchased some timers from an electronic surplus site, and the timers were used on dryers.

I don't have a dryer to tear apart to check, so I hope this helps.


----------

